# 2009 Official "SCALE4X4RC.US" Summer Scale Competition, Little Rock City, AL



## skillet22429 (Jul 30, 2002)

*2009 Official "SCALE4X4RC.US" Summer Scale Competition, Little Rock City, AL*

*















*

*DATE:
*July 25th & 26th, 2009


*EVENT DETAILS & RULES:*
This will be a two day event, with no entry fees. The Saturday will likely include all the scored competitions. Sunday will just be a more casual get-together type thing, with lots of trailriding, scale rock-crawling, etc.

There will be three competitive class categories (all scale events). Scale 2.2 and scale 1.9 class will follow these rules: 
http://www.scale4x4rc.org/forums/showthread.php?t=9792

The third class will be "Special CC01/XC 1.9". The rules for this class will be the same as the scale 1.9 class, with the following exceptions:


Only the Tamiya CC01/XC chassis will be allowed.
Mild chassis modifications are allowed (examples=improving rear four-link suspension, steering improvements)
the "RC Channel" brand metal axle and suspension kit for the CC-01 chassis is allowed.
Vehicle must be independent front suspension (IFS) (no TLT or similar solid front axle) and vehicle must retain its basic tub chassis configuration.
Any wheelbase is permitted, as long as it fits within the scale proportions of the body.
Only OEM 1.9 tires will be allowed (no cut&shut/reduced 2.2 tires are permitted for this special class)
The actual gated courses may include some mud and water crossings, but they shouldn't be too much higher than axle deep.

_Note on rules: The scale competition and points rules which have recently been in the process of amendment here, will be adhered to upon finalization._

*LOCATION:
*The location for this meet is "Little Rock City" aka "Cherokee Rock Village" in Cherokee County, Alabama. It is located a few miles off of AL State Route 68, between Leesburg and Collinsvile. The access road is all paved, and any passenger car will have no problems getting to the site.








*4-6-09 Here are the exact mileage & detailed directions for the last few turns:*

Coming in from the Collinsville side:

From the intersection of US 11/AL Hwy 68 (the one leaving S Valley Ave) in Collinsville, go 7.0 miles and turn right onto CR 36 (County road 36). There is a blue and yellow CR 36 sign as you approach this turn. This road is also marked "VALLEY ST", and there is a beige metal commercial building at the turn.

Coming in from the Leesburg side:

From the intersection of US 411/AL Hwy 68 in Leesburg (4-lane intersection), go 2.7 miles and turn left onto CR 36 (County road 36). There is a blue and yellow CR 36 sign as you approach this turn. This road is also marked "VALLEY ST", and there is a beige metal commercial building at the turn.

Then, once you've turned onto CR 36:

Go 1.4 miles and turn left onto County Road 70. You will see this sign:











Once you've turned onto this narrow paved road, bear right at a fork at 0.5 miles. Then continue for 2.8 miles until the dead-end at the parking area.


Here's a map link to the site: (this is my first attempt at making a google map, so if the link opens with the view zoomed in to the max, then just zoom out and it helps to hit the "satellite" tab for a view of the terrain. The blue icon is the parking area.)

http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?hl=en...019474129d08ba

*LODGING AND SITE FACILITES:

*Found some great info on a *lot more* accomodations at the Cherokee Chamber of Commerce website, link below:

http://www.cherokee-chamber.org/Cont...madations.html

For hotels, the actual closest one is probably the "Days Inn" in Centre. http://www.daysinn.com/DaysInn/contr...false&tab=tab1

There will be many more options in Gadsden, AL, which isn't all that far away, and will have a lot better restaurant choices.

Camping is allowed.

*Note: for those plan on camping, be aware that there are no improved campsites or facilites. (no water, electricity, bathhouses, etc. ) The camping I've seen falls in the "primitive" category. Also, there are no numbered campsites or reservations, so I assume all the campsites are "first come first serve". The only facilities I've observed are two porta-johns and a dumpster.*Just wanted everyone to understand what to expect. The property is a county owned park. This is not a State park with amenities that you might expect at a normal, modern campground. Also, this area is a mecca for rockclimbers and rappellers. The point being that in the warmer months the prime camping spots may be hard to get, but for those intent on tent camping, there will be countless other places to set up camp, being that this is a 200 acre park.

3-6-09 Spoke with a County official recently about camping. Campfires are allowed as long as there is no burn ban in place due to dry conditions. Camp stoves, barbecue grills, lanterns, etc. are all ok too. The only requests made were to not cut any trees and to use the dumpster and not leave any trash behind. He said it's ok to use any fallen limbs/trees for campfires, but that a lot of folks just bring their own firewood.

The actual event site is located on and around rock outcroppings along a tall bluff-line, overlooking Weiss Lake. 

Quote:
quoted from Cherokee Chamber of Commerce:
_Cherokee Rock Village is a 200 acre County owned park located on Shinbone Ridge west of Leesburg. Enormous sandstone and quartz formations rise to 150 feet and measure 70 feet wide in some areas._ 

The facilities onsite are minimal, but do include port-a-johns. There is no electricity provided, and most people charge their batteries in their vehicles. Also, be prepared and consider bringing your own food and drink. Although bottled water will be provided free of charge, the nearest service station is 10 minutes or so away. 

*DRIVERS LIST (all classes = scale)
*1. nascarkeith3........................1.9........XC. ..........Alabama
2. nodnarb81...........................1.9........XC. ..........Alabama
3. LastClodStanding.......2.2.......1.9........XC.... ......Georgia
4. Jugg2Driver..............2.2.......1.9........XC.. ........Alabama
5. DixieScaler..........................1.9.......... ............Alabama
6. lappdogg.............................1.9.........X C..........Alabama
7. Cameron.............................1.9.........XC ..........Alabama
8. fastfiveo2............................1.9......... .............Georgia
9. constantmotion.........2.2.......1.9.............. .........Louisiana
10. truckerbuddy2.....................1.9.........XC.. .......Louisiana
11. jeff the jet...............2.2.......1.9................... ...Missouri
12. wyoming.................2.2.......1.9.........XC.. ........Wyoming
13. SACCo....................2.2.......1.9.........XC. .........Missouri
14. Stage 3 Racing....................1.9..................... ..Michigan
15. KINGCAB................2.2........1.9............. .........Oklahoma
16. chipcross................2.2........1.9........XC. ..........Louisiana
17. Dratch...........................................X C............Missouri
18. TLTRyan.............................1.9........... ............Georgia
19. TJS....................................1.9........ ...............Georgia
20. WIREMAN............................1.9............ ...........Alabama
21. Lushtrucker.........................1.9........... ............Tennessee
22. tanmonster............2.2......................XC. ..........Alabama
23. salmonfacesalad...................1.9............. ..........Georgia
24. theROOSTER........................1.9............. ..........Georgia
25. mudturd..............................1.9.......... .............Georgia
26. cherokee95............2.2.........1.9........XC... .........South Dakota
27. Badd..................................1.9......... ..............Tennessee
28. CBR...................................1.9......... ..............Tennessee
29. ColbyTheKid........................1.9............ ...........Georgia
30. creepy rob..........................1.9.................. .....Georgia
31. yotabeast03.......................1.9............. ..........Georgia
32. skillet........................................... ...XC..........Alabama


A few pics of the area:


----------

